# للتسميــن مكونات طبيعية ضرورية للصحة تعرفها من تذوق طعمها واللي عنده شك يفحصها مختبر



## مسوقة26 (3 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





الحمدلله بعد كثرة الطلب *على* *خلطة* المكسرات بخميرة البيرة الخاصة ......... حبيت أخصص لها موضوعي وعرضي هذا ....
وهي *خلطة* مناسبة للأطفال بعد عمر أربع سنوات وللبالغين ......
وأحب أكد *على* الاستخدام المنتظم المستمر فأتمنى ما يجيني أحد أكل ملعقة أو ملعقتين ثمن يعيب شغلي .....
وخلطتي (( راااااائعة )) كلها مكونات طبيعية ضرورية *للصحة* تعرفها من تذوق طعمها واللي عنده شك يفحصها بالمختبر ومن غير المختبر الحمدلله كلي ثقة بشغلي ونظافته وغير أتمنى وأحرص كل الحرص *على* كسب ثقة زبايني
طريقة الاستخدام
أول شيء تخلط بالعسل اللي معها فأنا أبيعها ومعها عسل زهور حبة البركة فاخر وبعدين يؤخذ منها ملعقة طعام بالفم ويشرب معها حليب واللي ما يحبون الحليب ممكن ياخذونها مع عصير برتقال ثلاث مرات باليوم بعد كل وجبة بساعتين وأحب أكد إنها لا لا لا تؤكل *على* الريق *يعني* *على* جوع وذلك لأنها ولله الحمد غنية جدا بالمكسرات الغنية بالبروتين ....
اضغط *على* الصور لتكبيرها 




ومميزات الخلطة:



*1- سرعة زيادة الوزن وتحسن الصحة بشكل ملحوظ....*
*2- زيادة النشاط الجسماني .*
*3-تحسن لون البشرة بشكل واضح وتعطي حيوية للوجه .*
*4- تقوية العظام الهشه .*
*5- سرعة زيادة نسبة الحديد بالدم وعلاج فعال لمن يعاني من فقر الدم لوجود خميرة البيرة .*
*6- تعمل على سُمنة الوجه .*
*7- تعمل على سمنة الجسم كامل .*
*8- تناسب الجميع رجال ونساء وشيوخ .*
*9- تناسب النفساء والمرضع . والمُرضع سرعة زيادة الحليب بالصدر وتعويض الجسم بما فقده وقت الولادة من دم وتعوض الحديد وتقوية العظام *
*10- للرياضيين تعمل على زيادة النشاط الجسماني والطاقه ...*
*11- تعمل على تقوية المناعة بإذن الله لأنها فيها عسل زهور حبة البركة *
عسل الحبة السوداء ( حبة البركة ) : عسل له قوة علاجية مميزة من أهم مكوناته مادة اللجنون و تفيد فى حالات الكحة و الإصابات
*الرئوية و تقوية جهاز المناعـــة و تقوية عضلة القلب و حفظ نســـبة السكر بالدم و تنشيط الــــــــدورة الدموية **فهو يجمع بين كونه عسل طبيعي , وبين كون نحله تغذى غذاءً طبيعياً على رحيق زهور حبة البركة مباشرة , بمعنى أن الحبة السوداء غير مخلوطة أو مطحونه معه و**ثبت علمياً أن العسل إذا تغذى نحله على نبات معين فإنه يأخذ كل صفات هذا النبات وعندما يتغذى النحل على أزهار حبة البركة فإنه بالإضافة إلى خصائصة العلاجية فإنه يكتسب خصائص حبةالبركة الغنية عن التعريف وهو علاج لضعف البنية و فقر الدم و رفع نسبة الهيموجلوبين بالدم وزيادة وزن الأطفال الضعاف لإحتوائه على( فيتامين ب 12 و فيتامين ج ) وفاتح للشهية .*​
*يعمل على تحسين نمو العظام والأسنان والوقاية من خطر الكساح للأطفال لإحتوائه على ( الكالسيوم والفوسفور )*
*مزيل جيد للكحة وذو تأثير ملطف لإلتهاب اللوزتين والحلق ويفيد فى حالات صعوبة الأبتلاع وجفاف الحلق والسعال الجاف*​*فوائدها لا تعد ولا تحصى .*

وقيمة هذه الخلطة 250 ريال
غيرشاملة للشحن(تستلم من الزاجل) وقيمته 10-15 
واصلة للباب 250 ريال 
يابلاش يابلاش يابلاش​ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــ
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
أخبرتني إحدى الأخوات أنها تباع عند عطار مشهور أحتفظ باسمه (..........) في الرياض ب400 ريال 
*وهو كيلو والخلطة تكفي شهر استخدام منتظم وأنا أرسل الخلطة بعلبة والعسل بعلبة ثانية وهذا لأسباب وهي 1- حتى يطلع زبايني على مدى جودة العسل وهو أصلي طبيعي وفاخر ولله الحمد ... 2-للمحافظة على صلاحية الخلطة... 3-وحتى يشوف زبايني إن خلطتي خالية من الشوائب ...*



*هذا وأحب أقول عندي خلطات خاصة للدورة والنفاس أفصلها للي تحتاجها من المتزوجات والبنات*



*أما كيفية الطلب أنا أجهز الطلبية بعد التحويل*
*على حساباتي في الراجحي أو سامبا أو الأهلي أو ساب أو الجزيرة*
وأشحن لجميع مناطق المملكة بالزاجل ورواحل 
*طبعا أنا أطلب اسم المشتري والمدينة والحي ورقم التلفون سواء موبايل أوغيره*

قالوا عن *خلطة* التسمين :​


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدري ليش 


_للأمانة أنا لا أعرف صاحب هالخلطة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد 

لكن رأيت من الواجب علي قول الحق والشهادة بهذه الخلطة 

فقد طلبتها ووصلتني في العاشر من رمضان وأستخدمها شخص أعرفه

وهو لم يكن منتظم حيث يأكلها مرة واحدة باليوم ومرتين ....

لكن وزنه زاد 4 كيلو خلال شهر وامتلاء شوي بالوجه هذا وهم لم يكن منتظم 

أعتقد أن الشخص المنتظم لها وفي خلال 3 أشهر سيكون على أحسن حال من حيث

الوزن والعافية ..

مكوناتها لا اعلمها بالضبط لكن يبدو أن بها حلبة وبعض المكسرات تخلط مع العسل وأرى أن

سعرها مناسب جدا ولو كانت ب150 ريال أعتقد أنه السعر الانسب والله يرزقهم ويوسع عليهم_

اقتباس:


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sultaan 
_الله يجزاك كل خير _
_تم طلب الخلطة لولدي _
_وهالحين له أسبوعيين _
_أحس ولله الحمد أنه في تغير _
_وشكله أستفاد منها ولله الحمد _
_فلك كل الشكر والتقدير *على* حسن التعامل ._

اقتباس:

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sultaan 
_مرحبا أخوي الغالي ماكس _
_بالنسبة للولد صار يأكل ويشتهي الأكل أكثر من قبل _
_وبالنسبة لوجهه صار متفخ شوي










_
_*يعني* ولله الحمد صحته بزود ولله الحمد _
_فشكراً لختنا صاحبة هذه الخلطة ....._

_ولنا رجعه أن شاء الله بعد تمام الشهر ..._​
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة NoOoOosh 


_اختي بهار قهوه اشكرك كثييييييييييييييير الشكر على خلطتك الله يسعدك في الدارين مثل ما اسعدتيني اخذت من عندك علبة وحده مع انك نبهتيني بان وزني يحتاج علبتين او اكثر لكن خفت انها ماتنفعني واكون خسرت فلوسي قلت اجرب بعدين ارجع اطلب منك والحمدلله زدت 3 كيلو على العلبه الاولى وصراحة كفتني اسبوعين ونص تقريبا العلبه

والحين وصلتني طلبيتي الثانيه العلبتين مع علبة العسل الكبيره ماقصرتي يوم كبرتيها الله يعطيك العافيه وان شاء الله تنفع لاني محتاجه 10 كيلووو ....

دعواتكم لي ازيد هالكيلوات



....._


ملاحظة :
الاتصال للرجال على الجوال0548212090 أرجو إرسال رسالة sms *على* أحد الجوالات 
النساء


*للتواصل أم محمد *
*00966533264497*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




عرضي هذا يتعلق بجميع مشاكل شعر المرأة واللي هو حقيقة رأس مالها ...وعرضي هذا غير ... نعم غير ... عرضي *على* نوعين من زيوت الشعر ... وزيوتي جمعتها من مواد ومصادر طبيعية ... خالية من أي إضافات كيميائية ... والتجربه خير برهان.....




ونوعين الزيت يتفقون بينهم بمعالجة تقصف وخشونة وتساقط وضعف وبهتان الشعر




ويختلف كل منهم ويتميز بمميزات عن الثاني وكل واحد منهم حقيقة أحسن من الثاني




1- الزيت الأول وهو ( الزيت الأخضر )





السعر: (50)


الحجم : (250)مل





وهويطول ويكثف وينعم الشعر ويجعل كل شعرة سميكة وهويحافظ *على* اللون الشعر الأصلي ..ويزيد لمعان الشعر وكل ما زادت مدة ومرات الاستعمال كل ما كانت النتائج أفضل وأروع ..,





2-الزيت الثاني وهو ( الزيت الذهبي )






السعر: (40)


الحجم : (250)مل







وهوأيضا يطول ويكثف وينعم الشعر وزيادة *على* ما سبق يزيد سواد الشعر *يعني* يعزز اللون الأسود اللامع للشعر ...وكل ما زاد الاستعمال كل ما زادت نعومة ولمعان وكثافة وسواد الشعر ...










والحمدلله هذي الزيوت مجربة ومضمونة ونتائجها رائعة ولكن للوصول للنتائج المطلوبة لابد من تحقيق الشروط التالية :


1- يوضع الزيت *على* كامل الشعر من الفروة إلى الأطراف ويفرك خمس دقائق..


2- يوضع *على* الشعر أربع ساعات عند كل مرة استخدام.


3- يستخدم *على* الأقل مرتين في الأسبوع الواحد.


4- بعد وضعه *على* الشعر وقبل لف الشعر يمشط الشعر مدة خمس دقائق..




للتواصل أم محمد 0966533264497
0966532780574​




__________________

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك 
ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك 
علي وأبوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد ان لاإله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك


----------

